# Pooping in hammock.. Argh I could scream!



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

So I've just moved my new little babies khaleesi and boo into a new cage. They moved from a furet plus to a furet plus tower, so double the size! Anyway, they are only 7 weeks but they were doing really good with their 1 litter tray in their old cage! Although they are young they were doing great! Now that they have moved theyv decided that the top part of their hammock is their new litter tray despite now having 3 to choose from! Every hour I'm checking to see if theyv pooped and move it, but when I went to sleep I woke up to a hammock full of poop again! I've even moved the hammocks and it seems to be this one hammock all the time! What can I do?


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

We love them to bits but it can be so frustrating when our best laid plans go awry XD Maybe you could take that hammock out for a while if they have other hammocks and see if they stop or if they just move to another hammock?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My rats used a corner hammock as a litter tray. You could line it with paper towels and officiall have it as a litter tray, hanging it above one of them, or you'll have to toss it as mine insisted this specific hammock was for poops an not it's twin or anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My Jet keeps crapping in the wheel. Then she runs on it and smushes it in so the entire wheel becomes brown. GRRR!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh yuk DustyRat, my sergi always steps in poop too and gets it everywhere !! I took the hammock out there just now... waiting to see where they will poop next lol! I forgot how much babies poop they are like poop machines! Its so annoying because I was like yass, the babies have taken to this litter training so well and now they are just like screw you, we're going to poop on things just to pee you off!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mine for the most part use their litter boxes, (which took several months for them to get the hang of)but if it gets fuller than they like they will kick out all the litter. And of course they still have stray poops too. Why cant they just use it completely....grr


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Bronte18 said:


> So I've just moved my new little babies khaleesi


Game of Thrones fan??


----------



## Erik Ezrin (Jul 17, 2014)

I contemplated naming one of my girls Arya 

Offtopic, but you know that there are actually PEOPLE naming their KID khaleesi? So stupid, they don't even realize it's a TITLE not a NAME. *facepalm*
For rats, however, it is a great name. I mean, if you can name your rat Oreo or Pancakes you can DEFINITELY name her Khaleesi XD


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Have you tried relocating the litter box closer to where the offending hammock was and seeing if they would be more encouraged to use it that way? I had a similar issue with my boys (they were about 7 weeks old at the time) where they would poop on the shelf right next to where their Sputnik was hanging despite using the litterbox in the pan below it previously. I ended up rearranging the shelf so the Sputnik was hovering over empty air and the shelf was on the opposite end of the cage and they went back to pooping in their box. Sometimes rats just like a particular corner so maybe if you move the hammock out and get their pan into that area, it will encourage them to use it.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Personally I would remove the hammock and try one of a different material, or leave them out for a few weeks till they started using the litter box. Luckily my girls currently were good about it from day one with no training. 

In the past though I cleared out things to trays with litter in it and then ropes and things that can't be pooped on. Put in a few sleepy area's that are easy to clean. I will keep switching this till I get ones that they don't poop in. Once they are using the litter box faithfully I will add stuff, only one a time of things that could be potentially pooped on. 

In your case if it's just that one hammock, I just would use something different. Perhaps there is something about the hammy that screams poop on me. haha.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hehe! yeah huge game of thrones fan here thanks for the advice everyone, ive taken the hammock out and moved it about to see if they would still poop on it (they did) so ive taken it out and decided thy are just gonna poop on the floor instead!!


----------

